# JOptionPane: Schriftart ändern



## Karlo (29. Aug 2004)

hallo,

ist es möglich in einem JOptionPane.showInputDialog(...)  die schriftart zu ändern oder muss man sich da mit der default schriftart abfinden oder dann - nur um die schriftart ändern zu können - eine eigene klasse mit extends JDialog machen?

karlo


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Aug 2004)

Du kannst JOptionPane auch instanziieren (schreibt man das so?) und so mit setFont die Schriftart ändern.


----------



## Karlo (29. Aug 2004)

danke für die schnelle antwort...


----------



## Karlo (29. Aug 2004)

hab jetzt doch noch ein kleines problem. hab jetzt JOptionPane instanziiert und zwar so: 


```
JOptionPane op = new JOptionPane();
op.setFont(new Font(...));
String name = op.showInputDialog(
	 		(Component) evt.getSource(),
	 		"Type in name:",
			"New",
			JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE
		                  );
```

das problem ist, dass ich jetzt eine meldung bekomm unf zwar: static method showInputDialog(...) from type JOptionDialog should be accessed in a static way... 

kann ich den code also nicht so lassen? und das mit dem op.setFont(...) geht auch irgendwie nicht...  :bahnhof:


----------



## Beni (29. Aug 2004)

Diese statischen "showXXX"-Methoden erstellen jeweils ein neues JOptionPane, darum bewirkt das "setFont" dort sicher nichts.

Ohne es ausprobiert zu haben, versuch mal folgendes:


```
JOptionPane op = ...

JDialog dialog = op.createDialog((Component) evt.getSource(), "New" );
dialog.setVisible( true );

Object answer = op.getValue();
... // am einfachsten den Quellcode von JOptionPane angucken, um rauszufinden wie es hier weitergeht.
```


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Aug 2004)

Und halt op.setFont nicht vergessen :wink:


----------



## caesarem (21. Sep 2004)

Hab grad so ein ähnliches Problem...

Gibts ne Möglichkeit, bei der Eingabe das angezeigte Zeichen zu ändern? (also zb ***** oder sowas)

mfg
CAESAREM


----------

